# Grey-Banded Kingsnake



## Lars K (Aug 7, 2007)

It was feeding time and so I took some shots of my Lampropeltis alterna blairi pair.
They are captive-bred, 5 years old and are distributed in Texas, New-Mexico and Mexico.


----------



## Retic (Aug 7, 2007)

A magnificent looking snake, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 7, 2007)

Stop taunting us with all these exotics, you'll turn people to "the dark side"


----------



## PhilK (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful...


----------



## Jozz (Aug 7, 2007)

Amazing, thanks!


----------



## Lars K (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks!!! 


Jason, that wasn't my intention! 

I only wanted to share!


----------



## spongebob (Aug 7, 2007)

Dont worry Lars. I was on the 'dark side' but now I live in Oz.


----------



## Anthony88 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Lars, did you ever end up taking any shots of your frog room?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 8, 2007)

spongebob said:


> Dont worry Lars. I was on the 'dark side' but now I live in Oz.



And never looked back.............


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

Anthony88 said:


> Hey Lars, did you ever end up taking any shots of your frog room?


 
Thread called Frog Fotos Fanks has a bazillion of Lars' amazing frogs.


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2007)

Sensational looking snake.. 

I hope there's going to be a few of these on Petlink :lol:


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 8, 2007)

that is an amazing looking snake you have there. 

you sound like you also have an amazing collection!

lucky 

bel : )


----------



## Lars K (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, Lars - nice snake. Every time you post a new thread I get so jealous  You have an amazing collection. Is the Grey-Banded Kingsnake venemous?


----------



## Lars K (Aug 8, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Wow, Lars - nice snake. Every time you post a new thread I get so jealous  You have an amazing collection. Is the Grey-Banded Kingsnake venemous?



Thank you very much, Miss B!!! 

No, fortunately it's not venomous!!!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 8, 2007)

where can I get one???


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful snakes  They look like those orange parking cones with the reflective silver strips


----------



## Lars K (Aug 9, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Beautiful snakes  They look like those orange parking cones with the reflective silver strips



Thank you!!! 

:lol::lol::lol:
Yes, indeed!


----------



## Lars K (Aug 9, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> where can I get one???



sorry, but you are not allowed to keep them in Australia.

BTW, I live in Germany.


----------



## patonthego (Aug 18, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Beautiful snakes  They look like those orange parking cones with the reflective silver strips


 
Looks like a knitted scarf. lol
:lol:


----------

